
How the Online Grocery Shopping Experience Can Be Improved - talliedthoughts
https://medium.com/@talliedthoughts/5-ways-the-online-grocery-shopping-experience-can-be-improved-ae3d2eac5b02
======
verdverm
With robots, humans are to self centered to pick quality produce when shopping
for another. That's the fundamental problem that tech cannot solve and why I
will never use these services again.

Gig economy is just a really bad stepping stone to the robots replacement

~~~
talliedthoughts
It's a fair point you cannot choose your produce when buying online as you
would from a supermarket crate. But that seems to be getting rarer in physical
stores as well.

Where I live, most fruits and vegetables come pre-packaged in fixed weight
plastic bags - a kilo of potatoes, etc. You can choose the bag you want but
not the individual potatoes.

